# VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Spring Meet - May 20th



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Starting to plan out a Spring meet here again, looking to space it out a few weeks from Jason's NC meet so hopefully people can attend both. Same as last time, come hang out, demo, tune, eat, chit chat etc. 10am Saturday May 20th until whenever. If people get in town Friday they are also more than welcome to head up in the evening. 

Will also plan a fall meet sometime later in the year, not an August meet where we all baked in the sun for a day!! Here is the link to the last meet... 

VA Summer Meet

Hope to get at least as good a turn out again for this one. Always an enjoyable day. For a rough idea of where I am located use zip 22630.

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have it on my calendar - I had a great time last year - absolutely beautiful part of the world - and Ian is a great host! 


1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to make it. Hopefully I'll have my system completed (are they ever really completed) so I can demo it and get feedback! 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I of course will be there, and for anyone around this way who wants to ride with me you are more then welcomed.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS[/QUOTE]
4- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> 1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
> 2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
> 3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS


4- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow[/QUOTE]

Dude....that is the crew right there......now to get Claydo and Frankie.....and a few of the other knuckleheads.....and we will be set for a great day of demos and tellin' lies


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

If newbies still trying to find their way are welcome...

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS[/QUOTE]
4- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5- Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

I'M IN!

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS[/QUOTE]
4- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5- Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL 
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Dude....that is the crew right there......now to get Claydo and Frankie.....and a few of the other knuckleheads.....and we will be set for a great day of demos and tellin' lies


Haha looking forward to it already!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Dan750iL said:


> If newbies still trying to find their way are welcome...


Been around for a while but still trying to find my way... I'll be there!

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5- Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL 
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7- Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then)


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Been too busy with work and family, but never abandon hope!

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS[/QUOTE]
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430


----------



## josby (May 8, 2011)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic


----------



## Rocketjones (Oct 23, 2008)

Cannot commit yet as I may have to work. Plus my system is a work in progress but, I'm super excited to hear some properly tuned systems.
1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just to refresh, I won't be doing a system in the Ram, but I will still tow the Legacy with it to this meet.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Just to refresh, I won't be doing a system in the Ram, but I will still tow the Legacy with it to this meet.


And you can leave the trailer here if needed (if you drive down Friday and stay somewhere)


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I really appreciate the kind offer, but I'll probably just come down real early that day, and stay overnight. This way I can chill ( sweat lol ) all day with you gents.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> This way I can chill ( sweat lol ) all day with you gents.


Fingers crossed in May the temperature should not be all that bad!! Average high here in May is about 30F lower than in August with much much lower humidity.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well that would be a nice change as I had planned on keeping the truck running with the ac on lol...


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Really gonna try and make this

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT
11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

We having it at the same place? I'm in 
Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
Hopefully I get my helix 8 Christmas amp in and the focals tuned and the 3rd 12w6 in a 4th order vented into cabin.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Sounds like it will be a nice combination, any photos of the car ?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Ericm1205 said:


> We having it at the same place? I'm in
> Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
> Hopefully I get my helix 8 Christmas amp in and the focals tuned and the 3rd 12w6 in a 4th order vented into cabin.


Yes, same place. See you there.


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

Count me in trailblazer should be done by then

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

About what time do you folks usually disperse from these things? I missed the fall meet and had this circled on my calender only to find out it's the same day as our baseball team photos. Seeing how I have missed the last 3 years of photos due to work I REALLY want to be in the team photo this year. They're usually done by noon at the latest and it's about another hour & a half drive time for me. So if you guys are still going strong at 1:30 or so, I'll probably make the trip.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

You will definitely be fine to head out here at 1:30 or so, I forget what time everyone left last year but it was dark when the last people left, thinking it was around 8pm.


Latest list...
1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT
11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well after my left Ian's last year, several of us went downtown and had dinner and drinks. I was going to stay overnight, but decided to just forge ahead and shift my way back to NJ.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I might try and come again this year, unless I get half way there and forget my wallet again. urggggg


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bump!! 

Had a great time at the NC meet yesterday, looking forward to hanging out again in a few weeks here in VA.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal and I am glad to hear you had so much fun Ian. Sadly I will be there but without an audio system to exhibit. Although I am gathering my equipment for the next vehicle and hopefully that one if you have another meet, I can bring ready to rock.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Good deal and I am glad to hear you had so much fun Ian. Sadly I will be there but without an audio system to exhibit. Although I am gathering my equipment for the next vehicle and hopefully that one if you have another meet, I can bring ready to rock.


The company is equally, if not more important, than the audio system, so I am glad you will be here


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well Crap! Life just happened....more specifically, the job / new study just happened. 

Just got an email saying the Investigator Meeting for a new study will be in St. Louis on the 18th / 19th of May. I'll likely be flying back on Saturday the 20th. POOP! I so wanted to hang out with you folks and hear your cars  

My hope will be for a Fall Meet at Ian's.....as long as it is not close to Finals timing.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> My hope will be for a Fall Meet at Ian's.....as long as it is not close to Finals timing.


Sucks you can't make it, I missed out on listening to your BRZ Saturday.... When is finals? I am 95% sure I will also do something in the fall, just not sure when yet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You will be missed, but you never know as schedules could change once again. Looking forward to hanging out with Ian and that wonderful family of his. I've even put off my knee replacement just to ensure that I can be there.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I can make this meet. Perhaps even have the new BM mkV installed by then for a complete SI system (BM mkV, TM65 mkII's, M25's).


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> I think I can make this meet. Perhaps even have the new BM mkV installed by then for a complete SI system (BM mkV, TM65 mkII's, M25's).


Hope you can make it, I want more info on potential 3" mids! After Clay's endorsement of your car I am looking forward to a demo, even more so if you get a BM MKV in there as well.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I just want to be around great company, great systems, and no arguing lol.


----------



## Craig (Jun 25, 2014)

Count me in as tentative with a strong desire to come. Not sure what my schedule is going to look like. 

Also, apologize for not introducing myself and talking to you on Saturday. I do wanna try and make this meet to talk to you about the Nexus 7 install. 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT
11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer
14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Craig said:


> Also, apologize for not introducing myself and talking to you on Saturday. I do wanna try and make this meet to talk to you about the Nexus 7 install.


No problem, I think I remembered when I was about half way home that I had planned to chat with you about the tablet as well!! Hopefully you can make it to this and we can definitely discuss it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

depending on my schedule, i might be able to make it

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT
11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer
14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL
15 - Nick/SkizeR - 2012 Civic


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT
11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer
14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL
15 - Nick/SkizeR - 2012 Civic[/QUOTE]
16- Clay/claydo - 09 cobalt


I'm gonna try to make this, had a great time at the last one..........but not for sure yet, so no promises!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh man, if clays going I gotta go

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm gonna try Nick......would be cool to meet ya!

And, Ian's place is just beautiful, it's a great spot for a meet.....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Plus with his place, no one will find the bodies if need be lol.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> 1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
> 2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
> 3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
> 4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
> ...


There, I added myself to the official list.  I'm pretty sure I can make it and I will have a single BM mkV installed by the meet. I arrived at work today to find the BM mkV, two 3" XBL^2 prototypes, and two passive crossover networks for TM65 mkII and M25 drivers sitting in my office.  

I put my 11 year old heavly thrashed, repaired multiple times, ugly 0.5 ft^3 box in the trunk and brought the BM mkV home today and I'll try to have it installed by the end of tomorrow. Ugly trunk install as things have changed a lot so there's no need to finish it until I've solidified my items but the system will be playing. It is currently playing right now but I'll have the BM mkV playing in addtion to the TM65 mkII's and M25's.

*edit* I'll also bring one of two original prototype CNC machined modular basket, 3" coil, BM mV samples for display at the meet.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Well Crap! Life just happened....more specifically, the job / new study just happened.
> 
> Just got an email saying the Investigator Meeting for a new study will be in St. Louis on the 18th / 19th of May. I'll likely be flying back on Saturday the 20th. POOP! I so wanted to hang out with you folks and hear your cars
> 
> My hope will be for a Fall Meet at Ian's.....as long as it is not close to Finals timing.


You have to make it, you're supposed the bring my dash pods, lol!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

kmbkk said:


> You have to make it, you're supposed the bring my dash pods, lol!


I can bring them up with me. Jason and I are going to meet up very soon so he can audition the BM mkV prototype so I can grab the pods from him at that time.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> I can bring them up with me. Jason and I are going to meet up very soon so he can audition the BM mkV prototype so I can grab the pods from him at that time.


That would be great Nick! Hopefully Mark is able to finish them by then. Worst case they get shipped.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Plus with his place, no one will find the bodies if need be lol.


Shhhh .... funny thing is I have been working on a trail through the woods 



Electrodynamic said:


> There, I added myself to the official list.  I'm pretty sure I can make it and I will have a single BM mkV installed by the meet. I arrived at work today to find the BM mkV, two 3" XBL^2 prototypes, and two passive crossover networks for TM65 mkII and M25 drivers sitting in my office.
> 
> I put my 11 year old heavly thrashed, repaired multiple times, ugly 0.5 ft^3 box in the trunk and brought the BM mkV home today and I'll try to have it installed by the end of tomorrow. Ugly trunk install as things have changed a lot so there's no need to finish it until I've solidified my items but the system will be playing. It is currently playing right now but I'll have the BM mkV playing in addtion to the TM65 mkII's and M25's.
> 
> *edit* I'll also bring one of two original prototype CNC machined modular basket, 3" coil, BM mV samples for display at the meet.


Awesome, can't wait to take a look and a listen to the mkV. Just out of curiosity, how do the 3" XBL^2 speakers compare size wise to the Dayton RS75? 

Shaping up to be a good meet again, I will start a list shortly of what is needed. Leaning towards skipping a BBQ much like Jason did this past Saturday, just have to give it a little more thought.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Aw man, I hope I can make this meet! Would be an awesome day, and seeing those machined prototype mkVs would just be icing on the cake!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Shhhh .... funny thing is I have been working on a trail through the woods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to measure the depth on mine but mine are lighter by a good bit as they use a neo cup motor instead of a ferrite slug motor. 

Hopefully I'll have some time tomorrow to measure their frequency response.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree, If Clay is there, I have to come 

FYI for Ian, October 14th and 15th is MECA and IASCA World Finals


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

There is a competition the weekend before in MD that I will be attending. I don't want to make the long drive two weekends in a row. I won't be able to attend this one. I hope it's a great turn out.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

probillygun said:


> I agree, If Clay is there, I have to come
> 
> FYI for Ian, October 14th and 15th is MECA and IASCA World Finals


Hope you remember yer wallet Bill! Really hope it does work out, should know shortly, I missed my demo in the Toyota last weekend, and that sucks....lol. Your truck always sounds great! I'd like your opinion on the new tune in the cobalt as well, although as usual, it will probably be a lil different for this one.....lol. Now if we could just get Greg to some, and bring some of them beans........


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

High Resolution Audio said:


> There is a competition the weekend before in MD that I will be attending. I don't want to make the long drive two weekends in a row. I won't be able to attend this one. I hope it's a great turn out.


Would be cool to hang out again Gerald, but after seeing the size of that time machine, I know traveling with it must be a real *****! You need a build in a "travel machine"......maybe something smaller and more economical, like a humvee or sumthin........


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll have to measure the depth on mine but mine are lighter by a good bit as they use a neo cup motor instead of a ferrite slug motor.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some time tomorrow to measure their frequency response.


Cool, looking forward to those dimensions and frequency response. The Dayton has a 71mm width, 54mm cut out and 38mm depth. I believe even though it is listed as a 3" speaker, technically it is not. 



probillygun said:


> FYI for Ian, October 14th and 15th is MECA and IASCA World Finals


Thanks, I will see if I can figure out a date for a fall meet either 2-3 weeks before then.



High Resolution Audio said:


> There is a competition the weekend before in MD that I will be attending. I don't want to make the long drive two weekends in a row. I won't be able to attend this one. I hope it's a great turn out.


Completely understand, just happy I got a demo in the truck last weekend!



claydo said:


> I missed my demo in the Toyota last weekend, and that sucks....lol. Your truck always sounds great! I'd like your opinion on the new tune in the cobalt as well, although as usual, it will probably be a lil different for this one.....lol.


I am making sure I get a demo in both the Toyota and the Cobalt next month.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT
11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer
14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL
15 - Nick/SkizeR - 2012 Civic
16- Clay/claydo - 09 cobalt
17 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 VW Bora (Jetta)
18 - Daniel/chithead - 2016 Challenger

I'm going to try and make this happen. Should have the car buttoned up in the next few weekends, and can have some sort of a tune on it by then.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Awesome. For anyone who may head up/down Friday I am planning to take the day off work. So you are more than welcome to head over, hang out etc.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That would be perfect as it's easier for me to come down on Friday and chill until the meet.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Awesome. For anyone who may head up/down Friday I am planning to take the day off work. So you are more than welcome to head over, hang out etc.


naiku, could you send me an email with your address or an address close-by? [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just sent over an email


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Ian, I'm gonna try and make it. My sons birthday is the 24th so it depends on when my wife decides to hold the birthday party, your weekend, or the one after...

Also if I do make it, considered bringing my son (8yrs old) if your boys will be around to play?

I'm sure will be a great time, hope to make it.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT
11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer
14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL
15 - Nick/SkizeR - 2012 Civic
16- Clay/claydo - 09 cobalt
17 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 VW Bora (Jetta)
18 - Daniel/chithead - 2016 Challenger
19 - Eric / Crackinhedz - 2012 Santa Fe


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

My boys will definitely be here and will I am sure have fun playing with your son. They have a ton of nerf guns, Lego, etc so plenty of things for them all to do.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ian, I may bring my 8 yo daughter if that's ok.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Just sent over an email


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> Ian, I may bring my 8 yo daughter if that's ok.


Absolutely, more than welcome to bring her.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, about 6 weeks to go so figure I should start planning what we might need... 

Ian - Pulled Pork, Buffalo Chicken, Buns, Water

I am going to skip the BBQ much like Jason just did at the NC meet. I had a chat with him about the reasons behind not grilling and they make a huge amount of sense.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well as I'm traveling 4 hours and am not sure what will travel well, I'll bring my wallet and you can tell me when I'm closer what you will need.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I live a little over an hour away, so I can bring some items as well, although not a lot of room in my car.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I should be good to make this! Kind of excited since I missed the last one. I'm changing some stuff up so hopefully I'll have something worth listening to. MS-8 has been pulled & sold and I'm working on getting another processor, so I'm just hoping to get it installed and have _some_ sort of tune. I'm also thinking of selling my 5ch amp to run _dual_ 5ch amps... one for each side. 

As discussed earlier I'll be arriving late (around 1:30-2ish) so if there's something I can bring that you won't miss for the first few hours, or maybe just some sort of snack food let me know. I'm only 1.5 hours or so away but I'll be leaving directly from another event so refrigeration may not be an option. Or I can give a few bucks toward the cause.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic
7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 
8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430
9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic
10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT
11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee
13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer
14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL
15 - Nick/SkizeR - 2012 Civic
16- Clay/claydo - 09 cobalt
17 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 VW Bora (Jetta)
18 - Daniel/chithead - 2016 Challenger
19 - Eric / Crackinhedz - 2012 Santa Fe
20 - Todd / TheTodd - 2007 Cobalt SS


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Well as I'm traveling 4 hours and am not sure what will travel well, I'll bring my wallet and you can tell me when I'm closer what you will need.


Sounds good, will let you know. Thanks.



kmbkk said:


> I live a little over an hour away, so I can bring some items as well, although not a lot of room in my car.


Do you want to bring paper plates, napkins, plastic utensils etc should not take up a whole lot of room. Thank you.



TheTodd said:


> As discussed earlier I'll be arriving late (around 1:30-2ish) so if there's something I can bring that you won't miss for the first few hours, or maybe just some sort of snack food let me know.


Hopefully we will have most things covered, some snack type food will probably work out fine. Thanks.


Trying to figure out dinner on possibly Friday or Saturday night, can people let me know which they would prefer? I realize for the guys coming from further afield it depends on if they are staying Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello everyone attending this event......It was great to read your screen names, and unfortunately I am terrible at remembering names. I would absolutely love to attend this event, as it sounds like a great opportunity to get educated with some objective and constructive criticism. My only problem is it is the same weekend my nephew is getting married (sucks to him, lol). Good luck to everyone going and I hope there will be a future event I can attend and be welcomed to enjoy with my fellow members!


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Send our regards to your nephew and plan to attend the next meet!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

3 weeks to go!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

unfortunately wont be able to make it. there is a snowboarding event that i told everyone i would be at without knowing the date ahead of time :/

yes, you read that right. snowboarding in the northeast on may 20th


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> unfortunately wont be able to make it. there is a snowboarding event that i told everyone i would be at without knowing the date ahead of time :/
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you read that right. snowboarding in the northeast on may 20th




Well that is a shame Nick - I was looking forward to meeting you. Maybe at another venue. 

As of now, I am planning on attending - my meeting in St. Louis got postponed, so if nothing further comes up with this new job, I'll be there with a new tune  I'm planning on staying nearby on Friday night......would be great to meet up for dinner with some of the gents who are going to be coming up early.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> As of now, I am planning on attending - my meeting in St. Louis got postponed, so if nothing further comes up with this new job, I'll be there with a new tune  I'm planning on staying nearby on Friday night......would be great to meet up for dinner with some of the gents who are going to be coming up early.


Awesome!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Well that is a shame Nick - I was looking forward to meeting you. Maybe at another venue.
> 
> As of now, I am planning on attending - my meeting in St. Louis got postponed, so if nothing further comes up with this new job, I'll be there with a new tune  I'm planning on staying nearby on Friday night......would be great to meet up for dinner with some of the gents who are going to be coming up early.


well theres still hope. so long as all the friends dont go or the weather looks shaky, i'll make my way down to this. maybe ill pack my snowboard just in case as its on the way lol


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking forward to this.

Can anyone recommend a place to stay nearby? Perhaps a Bed & Breakfast - trying to get the wife to take the trip with me. A quiet, picturesque, semi-resort style place would be ideal...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol....last trip I stayed at the super 8 just south of ians......not quite the scenic B&B yer asking for......just a bed.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

claydo said:


> Lol....last trip I stayed at the super 8 just south of ians......not quite the scenic B&B yer asking for......just a bed.


Yep, if she decides not to come, then that's where I'll be


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I think there are some cabins on Skyline Drive, not sure exactly how far they are from me though, but may be worth looking at.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I need to regrettably bow out as well on this. We are attempting to list our house for sale, and the weekends will be quite full for a while removing furniture and preparing things.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Sucks you won't be able to make it, but I understand!! Good luck with the house sale.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ

3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS

4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow

5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL

6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic

7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 

8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430

9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic

10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT

11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry

12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee

13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer

14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL

15 - Nick/SkizeR - 2012 Civic

16- Clay/claydo - 09 cobalt

17 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 VW Bora (Jetta)

18 - Daniel/chithead - 2016 Challenger

19 - Eric / Crackinhedz - 2012 Santa Fe

20 - Todd / TheTodd - 2007 Cobalt SS
21 - Scott / Babs - 2013 Victory Hard-Ball

If I can steal away, I'm putting big iron two wheels on the road. Zero tunes but I need the road time and I'm due for solitude on two wheels and my Civic is torn down. Funny how that happens. 








She makes her own music though. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Babs said:


> If I can steal away, I'm putting big iron two wheels on the road. Zero tunes but I need the road time and I'm due for solitude on two wheels and my Civic is torn down. Funny how that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I used to ride (1997 VFR 750) the best thing about riding was zero distractions. No cell phone, no radio, just you, the road, and the sound of the motor.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> When I used to ride (1997 VFR 750) the best thing about riding was zero distractions. No cell phone, no radio, just you, the road, and the sound of the motor.



Decompression chamber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Babs said:


> If I can steal away, I'm putting big iron two wheels on the road. Zero tunes but I need the road time and I'm due for solitude on two wheels and my Civic is torn down. Funny how that happens.


Awesome, hope you can make it. Are you planning to ride up and back in a day? or spend the night either Friday or Saturday? I am off work the Friday, if you head up then and want to hang out some.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

naiku said:


> Awesome, hope you can make it. Are you planning to ride up and back in a day? or spend the night either Friday or Saturday? I am off work the Friday, if you head up then and want to hang out some.


Thinking it through, probably best to find out the address/city, then go from there.. Might be tight to try to ride up, meet up, ride back.. Maybe split it up, ride up Friday evening, stay somewhere, ride back.. OR ride up early Saturday, stay somewhere, ride back Sunday leisurely, in daytime.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

naiku said:


> Awesome


:surprised:
YOU are awesome for hosting this meet!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

jackies said:


> :surprised:
> YOU are awesome for hosting this meet!


Thanks, oh I also picked up a Tokina 11-16mm lens if you want to try it out


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Babs said:


> Thinking it through, probably best to find out the address/city, then go from there.. Might be tight to try to ride up, meet up, ride back.. Maybe split it up, ride up Friday evening, stay somewhere, ride back.. OR ride up early Saturday, stay somewhere, ride back Sunday leisurely, in daytime.


Cool, hope you can make it. Friday/Sat night?.. my dilemma too.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, so just about 2 weeks to go now. Looking forward to this, I may try to grab someone and a laptop and get some tuning help (for some reason when I try to match a house curve in REW, everything ends up pulling waaaayyyyyyyyy left). 

*Food / Supplies*
I am planning to make BBQ pulled pork and Buffalo chicken, will also grab water.

I know a couple of you have said you can either bring cash or will bring something, but if you can add it to a list so I can keep track that would be great.

*Parking*
You can pretty much park anywhere to be honest, just don't block my wife in. I can fit about 4-5 cars at the top of the drive without blocking her into the garage. If you can also line up nose to tail on the driveway itself, that should cut down on any grass getting tracked into your vehicle. If you want to park on the grass though, that is also not a problem. 

*Friday*
Not sure who is going to be in town Friday, I have the day off work so will be around all day. Most likely getting the yard cleaned up, in the evening I will have the boys as my wife will be at work, but if anyone is in town and wants to come hang out at the house they are more than welcome to. I will have an empty garage until about 10pm so if you want to pull in and do any tuning etc. that won't be an issue. 

*Anything else*
If you have chairs bring them, I have a couple but not that many, no problems with setting up a canopy. If you have kids and want to bring them they are more than welcome, I have 3 boys and the 2 older ones will be more than happy to play. 

Will send out my address and phone number as a PM sometime next week. 

Thanks all.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Woohoo, just thought I'd post and say it looks like this is gonna work out for me to he there! I'm glad, as I had an excellent time at your gtg last year Ian. I'm glad yer doing it again, see you guys there......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Gotta make sure I get an updated Cobalt demo this time!!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

We'll get that taken care of fo sho!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Ian for the information - I'll figure out something about dinner Friday night, and I'll likely be over to hang out for a bit. I'll also bring some chips and drinks for Saturday as my contribution. 

I'm glad Clay that you are going to be able to make it!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's a little list for everyone!

Ian - BBQ and buffalo chicken

Jason - chips and drinks

Clay - BBQ slaw, maybe some ranch for the Buffalo chicken.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Ian - BBQ and buffalo chicken

Jason - chips and drinks

Clay - BBQ slaw, maybe some ranch for the Buffalo chicken.

Dan - Shrimp cocktail


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Shrimp cocktail, hell yeah!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Might be installing new tweeters before this meet..... Increased gains from 50% to 75%, may have them got a bit trigger happy with the volume and now noticing some hiss from both tweeters. It could just be the recording though (mp3), so need to test some. 

Thankfully I have a spare set on hand.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Might be installing new tweeters before this meet..... Increased gains from 50% to 75%, may have them got a bit trigger happy with the volume and now noticing some hiss from both tweeters. It could just be the recording though (mp3), so need to test some.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I have a spare set on hand.




Sweet! Looking forward to hearing the system this time. I'm hoping to have new tweeters as well


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Same, missed your BRZ in April, so hoping to get an updated demo! Hopefully my tweeters are fine, it's not that they take long to swap out, it's just I would prefer not to swap them right now.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Ian, are you describing the noise correctly, because a clean hiss is more a sign of finding your amps noise floor with the increased gains vs a damaged tweet. This and the fact it's both at the same time makes me think you may have to back off the amp gain, and maybe try eq gain a bit and see if there's clean volume available before the amps if you need it. Typically damaged tweets are described as scratchy, as an overheated malformed coil will be rubbing surfaces it shouldn't, causing distortion. So hopefully there is no damaged equipment!

Whoa, Jason's getting new tweets?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I think you might be right Clay, going to turn the gain back down on the tweeters and see what that does. I have plenty of room for adjustment in the DSP, tweeters are at -18db or so.

The hiss is even in both, which is why I think it could just be the amp gains. At least it's a quick and easy thing to check.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Whoa.....-18 in the dsp....lol, your simply asking too much of your amp my friend! Back off that gain and give that amp more signal to work with.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yep, haha was just tinkering last night and not really putting much thought into what I was doing.

Decreased the gain back to 50% and bumped it up in the DSP some, still a very slight hiss but I bet it's the song more than anything at this point. Need to level match again now, which may mean adjusting some more. Might try to find time this evening to get some measurements.

Ever get that feeling you should have left things alone?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I posted earlier that I stayed at a super 8 just south of Ians....but actually it was just north of Ians in front royal.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Well, looks like something else is causing the hissing as it is actually coming from all the speakers. Even with them muted in the DSP software, think I will check my grounds​ first and see if I knocked one.

Still went ahead with EQ updates since the hiss is only noticeable with nothing playing. The litmus test will be when I drive somewhere tomorrow.... If I get whine, then I definitely knocked the ground.




claydo said:


> I posted earlier that I stayed at a super 8 just south of Ians....but actually it was just north of Ians in front royal.


North, South... the Super8 is about 15 minutes from me in case anyone stays there again. It's about 2 roads from my house, so very easy to get here from the hotel.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

claydo said:


> I posted earlier that I stayed at a super 8 just south of Ians....but actually it was just north of Ians in front royal.





naiku said:


> North, South... the Super8 is about 15 minutes from me in case anyone stays there again. It's about 2 roads from my house, so very easy to get here from the hotel.


Only two rooms left...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Just got my room reserved at the Super 8 for Friday night and Saturday night.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ

3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS

4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow

5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL

6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic

7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 

8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430

9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic

10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT

11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry

12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee

13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer

14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL

15 - Nick/SkizeR - 2012 Civic

16- Clay/claydo - 09 cobalt

17 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 VW Bora (Jetta)

18 - Daniel/chithead - 2016 Challenger

19 - Eric / Crackinhedz - 2012 Santa Fe

20 - Todd / TheTodd - 2007 Cobalt SS
21 - Scott / Babs - 2013 Victory Hard-Ball

22 - Bill / probillygun 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Only two rooms left...





Electrodynamic said:


> Just got my room reserved at the Super 8 for Friday night and Saturday night.


Nice  I wonder how many rooms you are all taking there. Must be 3 so far right? 



probillygun said:


> 22 - Bill / probillygun 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser


Gotta make sure I get an updated demo in the FJ!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> Sounds good, will let you know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that Ian!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Great..... I am hoping we get all the rain this weekend and that next is dry!! Raining heavily now, supposed to rain tomorrow and Saturday as well.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> Great..... I am hoping we get all the rain this weekend and that next is dry!! Raining heavily now, supposed to rain tomorrow and Saturday as well.


Positive vibes! I know there's a chance of rain next Saturday, but hopefully it'll go away. I'll be there either way, ad this time I'm bringing a canopy, and have a working system!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yup, I have the canopy and am hoping to tidy up the garage between now and next weekend so we will have plenty of room if it is raining. Hopefully it stays dry, had enough rain here lately (I am sure you have had plenty in Woodbridge as well).


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Just checked the forecast this morning and it now has 0% rain, partly cloudy and 83° epper:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Woohoo, this is getting close fellers! I'm getting excited here......I'm off today, and I'm fixing to go out and put a fresh tune on the cobalt! Can't wait to see everyone.....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

claydo said:


> Woohoo, this is getting close fellers! I'm getting excited here......I'm off today, and I'm fixing to go out and put a fresh tune on the cobalt! Can't wait to see everyone.....



With that APL whata think. 10 minutes or 20? Hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Certainly not long.....for the eq part anyways! The dsp part can take a lil time.....lol, it's still done the old skool way.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

claydo said:


> Certainly not long.....for the eq part anyways! The dsp part can take a lil time.....lol, it's still done the old skool way.



You're just putting crossovers, TA and gains on it, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup, that's it, but you did say a mouthful there. Do that and then let the apl do its thing.....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

claydo said:


> Yup, that's it, but you did say a mouthful there. Do that and then let the apl do its thing.....



U got dis!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got the Helix installed with Director and new midranges, heading to Captain's early next week for a new tune. See you fellas there!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good stuff there - I think you will enjoy both pieces - looking forward to hearing it bro.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Gonna be a fun time in the mountains....here's hoping for dry weather!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just told the guys yesterday how I'm looking forward to another NCSQ meet and they reminded me of this one. Unfortunately I can't make it out (new job, daughter's 15 recitals next weekend, etc). But I am looking forward to seeing some photos of the fun. I'm sure it's gonna be a blast!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ

3 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS

4 - Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500 / Legacy GT Limited in tow

5 - Dan/Dan750iL - BMW 750iL

6 - Frank/ Locomotive tech - 2014 Civic

7 - Jay / BlueAc - 07 Tahoe Z71 (Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then) 

8 - Ivan/jackies - Lexus LS430

9 - Jesse / josby - 2016 Civic

10 - Ian/Rocketjones - 09 Forester XT

11 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry

12 - Eric / Ericm1205 - Yellow Charger superbee

13 - a383z - Chevy Trailblazer

14 - Craig / Craig - 2006 Acura TL

15 - Nick/SkizeR - 2012 Civic

16- Clay/claydo - 09 cobalt

17 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 VW Bora (Jetta)

18 - Daniel/chithead - 2016 Challenger

19 - Eric / Crackinhedz - 2012 Santa Fe

20 - Todd / TheTodd - 2007 Cobalt SS
21 - Scott / Babs - 2013 Victory Hard-Ball

22 - Bill / probillygun 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser

23 - Justin / weightless. 99 Miata without system.


Hope you have room for one more. I missed the last couple due to work schedule. Would love to meet everyone and hear your systems. 



Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, less than a week to go. I just sent out a PM with my address and phone number, if anyone did not get it shoot me a message. 

Food:

Ian - BBQ and buffalo chicken
Jason - chips and drinks
Clay - BBQ slaw, maybe some ranch for the Buffalo chicken. 
Dan - Shrimp cocktail 
kmbkk - Plates, utensils etc.

Justin - plenty of room, glad you can make it out. 

@Electrodynamic... Nick, your PM's are turned off, but I think I already emailed you my address. If you don't have it, let me know.

@Erin... Understood, hopefully you can make it out one time, if not see you at the next NCSQ meet. 

Now to go start mowing, it finally stopped raining!! Supposed to be great all week long, 90's late in the week, but a little cooler Saturday.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Good stuff there - I think you will enjoy both pieces - looking forward to hearing it bro.






probillygun said:


> Just got the Helix installed with Director and new midranges, heading to Captain's early next week for a new tune. See you fellas there!



Yeah Bill I'll be glad for you with all the fun and woes of this latest iteration when you're dialed in and happy with it. Hope to hear some Zapco Sony Helix and driver goodness at the meet. I'm sure it'll be spectacular as always. 










Took out my baby yesterday and did a little maintenance. Ready to roll. Couple summers ago I did a dual-cylinder full tune of a different sort by one of the four Victory performance guru's. A tune of a different sort. Cams, timing wheel, air kit, exhaust. She's got as much invested as my car system. Hahaha. Makes crazy power and makes her own music. Will be good for some hours of solitude and wind in face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Your maintenance on the bike went better than mine on the car, decided to pull the front seats out to clean under them (never done it, in 9 years of owning the car). One bolt was difficult to remove, find out it is cross threaded and refuses to go back in all the way. Guess I need to order a new bolt and try to re-thread the hole now. 

Should have just left the loose change, old fries and dust under there.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ugh....ruined threads....fun fun......sorry bout that Ian. Hope they take that tap well......


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, I've got good news and bad news. And since nobody eats their ice cream BEFORE their brussel sprouts...

Bad news: My PC took a dump this week so I can't get my new processor in and with all the rain we had this week I didn't get a chance to install my new amps that would at least let me go full active. So... it'll be good 'ol unprocessed, passively-crossed stereo sound for my car this weekend. Also, without a PC, I can't make up a demo playlist, so I'm just going to bring my big honkin cd case. 

Good news: There's a REALLY good chance I will be able to be there much earlier than expected! 

If it matters to anyone I have CD as well as USB & Bluetooth capability on my head unit. Not sure if I'll have enough free time (or a PC) to make up a playlist so hopefully you guys will have some good tunes I can listen to. 

See you all this weekend!!!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Even with the simpler setup, it will be cool to see another cobalt with an instal......it'll be the first one I've been at the same gtg with, strange, it's not like it's a rare car.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> *@Electrodynamic... Nick, your PM's are turned off, but I think I already emailed you my address. If you don't have it, let me know.*
> 
> @Erin... Understood, hopefully you can make it out one time, if not see you at the next NCSQ meet.
> 
> Now to go start mowing, it finally stopped raining!! Supposed to be great all week long, 90's late in the week, but a little cooler Saturday.


Ian, yep, I'm good. I've got your address and everything. Already got my hotel reservation. A new tune on my car. I'm good to go!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Is there a way to chip in via paypal gift or something to help with the snacks, drinks, utensils, etc? 

I would bring something, but I probably will be getting there after most everyone else. 

On a side note, I can't wait to hear your car Nick. Im co templating on buying a set of your mids and it will be nice to be abke to hear them I person.

Can't wait to meet everyone and demo some systems. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Is there a way to chip in via paypal gift or something to help with the snacks, drinks, utensils, etc?
> 
> I would bring something, but I probably will be getting there after most everyone else.
> 
> ...


Yes sir. Please introduce yourself at the GTG and I'll be more than happy to sit you in the hot seat and let you demo the mids. I have the ability to select between just the TM65 mkII's playing full range mated to the M25's and then switch to bandpassing the TM65 mkII's and add the BM mkV so you can hear it both ways.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread, I've never been to one of your meets, I'm sure it would be a fun filled day. I've been trying to figure a way out of a DJ job I'm contracted to do on Saturday. Will know one way or the other by Wed. I'm sure I can learn a lot from you folks. Getting my feet wet with my first SQ build.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

justgotone said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread, I've never been to one of your meets, I'm sure it would be a fun filled day. I've been trying to figure a way out of a DJ job I'm contracted to do on Saturday. Will know one way or the other by Wed. I'm sure I can learn a lot from you folks. Getting my feet wet with my first SQ build.


Come on out, I know several of these guys and I know there will be some good demos to be had! I came up to Ian's last year and had a helluva time......


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to laying out and getting my tan evened out.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Weightless said:


> Is there a way to chip in via paypal gift or something to help with the snacks, drinks, utensils, etc?


Honestly, no need to do that. If you really want to, shoot me a PM and I will give you my PayPal address, but definitely don't feel like you need to. 



justgotone said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread, I've never been to one of your meets, I'm sure it would be a fun filled day.


Hope you can make it out, any meet I have been to is always a good time. Plenty to learn, lots of demos and most important a really fun group of people to spend time with.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like a good list of folks attending. Look forward to the pics later. Don't y'all be slacking on the pics! I really want to make it to this meet one day because I really like the landscape up there. Might have to skip a Bertholomy meet. Most of the peeps from the NC meet plus several from way on up there at Ian's it seems. I have some upgrades to do now that I'm familiar with the cabin of the GC. TM65v2's MIGHT be in the works since I need something that can handle the real cannons in the 1812 Overture plus other heavy midbass. Doors need some follow-up tweaks anyway. And a fun "little" sub project


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

up till 2am last night getting last bits installed to have something to listen too this weekend. It ain't purdy but I'm happy to report no problems during initial fire up :smug2:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

2am!! I finished any kind of tuning I am going to do on Sunday night, figured if I am trying to sell the Helix I may as well leave it at this point. Plus, I am happy with how it sounds right now. 

The weather is shaping up to be really nice Saturday, very hot today and through Friday, but storms in the area Friday and cooling off to mid 70's for Saturday. I am excited, I only have to get through today and tomorrow of work and then can get a few things ready Friday. Looking like this will be a really good turn out.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I will be there first thing in the am, still asleep from that drive lol..


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

What's the location? My wife is wanting me to take her to North Carolina this weekend. Probably Friday, I need to know how much driving I'm gonna be doing so I can figure out what I'm going to do. I'll be an hour and a half from Rocky Mount where they are having an IASCA competition (bass boxing I believe) I'm not setup to fool with that. (I don't believe anyway) trying to get right for SQ.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

justgotone said:


> What's the location? My wife is wanting me to take her to North Carolina this weekend. Probably Friday, I need to know how much driving I'm gonna be doing so I can figure out what I'm going to do. I'll be an hour and a half from Rocky Mount where they are having an IASCA competition (bass boxing I believe) I'm not setup to fool with that. (I don't believe anyway) trying to get right for SQ.


I sent you a PM with my address, from Rocky Mount it is a minimum of a 4 hour drive to here. If you are south or east or Rocky Mount that drive time is going to go up, north or west should make it a little less.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I'll be leaving in the morning now so should be there before lunchtime... 11-11:30 perhaps. I can bring a couple bags of tortilla chips and a few different salsas. It's not a party till the chips & salsa come out.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Looking forward to laying out and getting my tan evened out.



SPF 100 sir. Just to be safe.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. I'm going " raw " just to show how it's really done lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. I'm going " raw " just to show how it's really done lol.


I hope that's without sunblock and not in the buff:worried:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^, Only the people at the meet will have that info lol.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ben, if yer naked, no hovering over the BBQ dammit! Lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Black leather might hurt a little...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Luckily my seats are " cloth " lol. I'm bringing some of my sitting gear just in case anyone has suggestions for what/ where / how the install should go.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm showing up with a fresh tune.......and a freshly cracked windshield.....collected a rock the other day, and don't have time to mess with getting it replaced.......


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

It's looking like I'll be able to make it, but will have to hit the road to head home around 5. I'll be early enough it'll be a full day.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I'm trying to get my subs installed and playing by Saturday. It won't be tuned, but at least it's better than last meet!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well after this heatwave in NJ, I'm looking forward to a friendly breeze this weekend.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Well after this heatwave in NJ, I'm looking forward to a friendly breeze this weekend.


I hear you. We just had a "friendly breeze" blow through NOVA. And by friendly I mean 60mph winds! At least it cooled off a little.q


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Tell me about it. Im in the process of putting in my window units. It sucks not having central air. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Anybody have a demo disc I could burn?  I don't do these kinds of things. I normally play off Pandora these days with the kids picking music

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Demo disc.....dangit, I knew I was forgetting something! Lol, I hope to get one put together tomorrow evening......maybe.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Thats a good question. If one wishes to demo some of the cars with their own music, what is the most common method? CD, USB, Bluetooth, aux in? I would like to be prepared. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Weightless said:


> Thats a good question. If one wishes to demo some of the cars with their own music, what is the most common method? CD, USB, Bluetooth, aux in? I would like to be prepared.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Hard question to answer these days....lol....most past meets relied on the tried and true disc.....lately more and more folks use some type of usb device.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I might have to bring all three, lol.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd say a usb stick would have you covered for the majority of demos.....I still love trading discs tho....lol.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, I just looked up front royal on AccuWeather......partly cloudy and 72 saturday.......noice!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

My system isn't sounding very good, but I'm at least I'm trying to make it look good for this weekend. I need some good pics of my install for team Zapco's site. So hopefully some folks like Jason, Clay and Ivan have their nice cameras fully functioning. I need to send some pics to them of the install next week sometime. Thanks in advance bros!


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Weightless said:


> Tell me about it. Im in the process of putting in my window units. It sucks not having central air.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


:laugh:

Not laughing at you, I had to put my window units in yesterday, didn't want to hear the old lady's mouth.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Anybody have a demo disc I could burn?  I don't do these kinds of things. I normally play off Pandora these days with the kids picking music
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Will pm you a link to one I have from the NC meet later. Might try putting a new one together as well.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice! Thanks... You guys will get to hear GB25's playing without tweeters 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Nice! Thanks... You guys will get to hear GB25's playing without tweeters
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Awesome! I'm considering switching the AF, so it'll be great to demo some


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

kmbkk said:


> Awesome! I'm considering switching the AF, so it'll be great to demo some




It wasn't my intent to be tweeterless!! Somehow, without a cap something bad happened. I had some bad RCA's that popped and I think that's what did it. First speaker I've ever ruined :/


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well this time tomorrow, I'll be turning into your driveway and running for the bathroom lol.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm leaving after work later and should arrive at the Super 8 around 10-11pm.

For those of you arriving today; any plans for breakfast tomorrow morning before heading over to Ian's? I like a good breakfast... L'Dees Pancake House any good?... or maybe the Diner?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Well this time tomorrow, I'll be turning into your driveway and running for the bathroom lol.


Don't you just love it when gravity takes over as you're stepping out of the vehicle?:laugh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Lol, it will definitely be the case as I hit Ian's street..


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

My little guy wants to come. He's 5. I thought I heard other kids would be there too? Any objections to bringing him along?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> L'Dees Pancake House any good?... or maybe the Diner?


L'dees is good, gets busy and is cash only. Another option is Mom's country kitchen.



I800C0LLECT said:


> My little guy wants to come. He's 5. I thought I heard other kids would be there too? Any objections to bringing him along?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No objections from me, I think there are going to be about half a dozen kids, but he may be the youngest (ignoring my toddler)


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll have to think about it. I wanted to drive up and back in a day. That might be hard on him

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking of driving down and back in one day, but I'm feeling that my knee won't be up to that.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

oh shat. Looks like something from MASH. You ok?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Need a knee replacement, and sadly until I do it's only getting worse.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn. I finally convinced the military docs I had a problem with mine. After 5 years, they realized I had a full ACL tear. Jerks.

It sucks when they aren't healthy but I heard of lots who live a full life with their knee replacement. Just don't give up on it ;p

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, just means that I'll be walking a lot less during the meet. The good part is that I have a big mouth, talk a lot, so everyone will know where to find me.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol. I'll be looking!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll be rocking my " Pandamobile " as a heads up.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Starting to get a little excited! I finally got the subs up and playing (not tuned yet :/), now time to wash my car!!!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dammit, was gonna wash the cobalt for tomorrow....and it's pouring down rain when I walked out of work....boo!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol, it's going to rain here in a couple of hours, but my car isn't going anywhere until tomorrow so I didn't mind.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I need a quick vacuum and a wash, it's not bad nasty, but it's not clean either......lol. Oh well, at least it sounds good!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> Lol, it's going to rain here in a couple of hours, but my car isn't going anywhere until tomorrow so I didn't mind.


Not sure if I am going to wash mine, it looks like it might rain and is also really hot outside, so I may just leave it as it is fairly clean anyway. Will likely just wipe the bird poop off the top and call it done. 

Been spending all day getting things ready.... went to the dump, mowed the yard, or at least half of it, went to the grocery store etc. Should be a fun day tomorrow and the weather is looking perfect.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Werd Ian.....forecast looks sweet! Now if I can just get up and get gone early enough to arrive while it's still the am.....lmao.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ian, let me know if you can think of anything for me to bring. I have plates, utensils, cups and napkins.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> Ian, let me know if you can think of anything for me to bring. I have plates, utensils, cups and napkins.


Pretty sure we have everything covered, my wife was asking me this morning and I said yes to all the things she asked, so I hope that means are good!!

Storm hitting here now....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there a car wash near you that will accommodate my truck Ian ? Also when I'm closer to you, I'll stop and grab some stuff for the gathering. This way I'm closer with it as opposed to posssibly forgetting it as I go out the door early in the a.m


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Need a knee replacement, and sadly until I do it's only getting worse.


Guy I work with is getting his other knee replaced next week. Had the worst one done last year and been a few inches taller on one side since. Hopefully he won't be as gimpy when he comes back. I've had my left worked on and it sucks when you have the ability to push 265+ on the leg press but your knee has other ideas. Pretty sure I tore something when slipping on icy steps a couple years ago after the knee that got worked on finally got solid again causing it to twist around in ways no knee should ever twist. I was good to go into work the next night though so who knowsNever got it checked out.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> Pretty sure we have everything covered, my wife was asking me this morning and I said yes to all the things she asked, so I hope that means are good!!
> 
> Storm hitting here now....



Ok, just let me know if you think of something. Storms approaching here as well.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now see the only good part of my situation is that I retired 6 years ago so I'm not committed to being anywhere. The hard part is I used to faithfully lift/ work out and it's hard to do that when your knee won't support that. Now I feel like a baby Panda.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

There is an Express Wash on South Street, just opposite the Jiffy Lube (almost beside the Super 8) that it should fit through. If you are stopping at Martins on the way through, when you come out of there and make a left to head towards mine, you will pass the Express Wash on your left.

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.911...4!1sAVltXkTsd6rKcPImz29qpA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect, I've got it locked into my phone now.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I washed, vacuumed & wiped down the interior of my car yesterday so now it's covered in pollen and the interior will get dirty because we have a baseball game tonight. Oh well. I also found that I have a mid dropping out intermittently... GRRR! Looks like I'll be doing some shopping this weekend. Hopefully it'll hold up for tomorrow.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Well.....that storm passed, gave the car a decent lil bath.....no handwash fo sho....but she's reasonably clean!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just a couple quick things.....

I have a dog, she is friendly but will likely bark initially. Mostly just to show off, once she is done with that will just lay down somewhere.

With the passing storm, I may have a big puddle in the middle of the drive at the top. Had hoped to get new gravel put down this week, but did not get around to it. It's not that big in overall size, but fairly deep so you will want to avoid it.

I am going to pull my wife's vehicle out in the morning, park anywhere at the top of the driveway, in front of the garages is fine, in front of the truck or my wagon, along the driveway, or on the grass to the right as you dtrive up towards the house. Don't park on the grass to the left, there is only about 5' before my neighbor's property line.

See everyone tomorrow.

Edit: I keep forgetting this, if someone can bring labels we can write names on that would be really helpful! Thanks


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up about parking. I'm here and checked in to the Shady 8 motel, I mean Super 8 motel. The drive wasn't too bad once I got out of the Charlotte/Statesville traffic. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I will see you gents in the morning, I'm on my way to New York to pick up some performance gear. I should be back home by 6 am and then I'll leave by 8am to chill with everyone. Have a great sleep all...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

We rolin' doo doo, we rollin'.......


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Fyi... The name is Robert and I'm driving a Jetta










... And it won't be that clean this time 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Is anyone bringing ranch or blue cheese dressing? I think I saw that someone was (Clay?) But wanted to be sure.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

If there's a list of forgotten items I'll get them on the way up. My little guy is slow. I haven't even left. :/

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes sir, two bottles of ranch in the trunk.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> If there's a list of forgotten items I'll get them on the way up. My little guy is slow. I haven't even left. :/
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think just name labels would be handy if you can grab some. Thanks.



claydo said:


> Yes sir, two bottles of ranch in the trunk.


Great, thank you


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Packed some name brand condiments, chips, some kids snacks. Drinks too?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm a late scratch. Got called into work at 1AM and am just getting home. Dead tired and going to sleep. Sorry to miss this. I was looking forward to meeting everyone and hopefully learning a thing or 50.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

In case anyone is ocd like me and only will use a manual car wash; I found one here:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.9248942,-78.1916763,20z/data=!3m1!1e3

See y'all soon!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a couple big bags of regular wavy potato chips and a 12 pack of Coke.....and a jug of sweet tea for the Southern gents (and Bill).


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dan750iL said:


> I'm a late scratch. Got called into work at 1AM and am just getting home. Dead tired and going to sleep. Sorry to miss this. I was looking forward to meeting everyone and hopefully learning a thing or 50.
> 
> Enjoy the day!



Sleep is overrated......man up and come on out!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

So the battery in my Miata is dead. Taking my work car. Im running behind, but on my way. Should be there around 1:00. 

See you guys in a bit. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

claydo said:


> Sleep is overrated......man up and come on out!


Manning up now if getting there at 2:30 or 3 won't be too late. After having had a nap.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Traffic and a waitress slowed me down. About an hour out

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)




----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Noice, first pics up! Great time today fellas, I'm bout to snooze tho....so will have to comment tomorrow. Thanks for hosting another great meet Ian!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Great time and great group of guys. Glad to meet even more fanatics. Ian this is a great meet my friend. Got to hear some amazing cars! 

Now I lay me down to sleep. Many miles in the morning under my feet. 

VA isn't just a state.. It's some other beautiful planet. Wow what a beautiful place on this Earth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

wish i could have made it. and wow Ian, NICE place you got there!


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Had a great time hanging out with all you guys, listening to your systems. I should have taken more pics, but here's a few. Thanks everyone for the warm welcome too!


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Just home. I'll post more in the morning but just wanted to check in and say it was great to meet everyone and thank Ian for hosting this.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Thanks to Ian for hosting the get together. It was a blast.

It was great meeting everyone. There were some great systems there, all the way from beginner to expert. I was thoroughly impressed and humbled.

Not having a system installed at the moment, it was a really painful ride home after hearing everyone's setups, lol.

I didn't have a camera, but I was able to have a pic snapped of me after hearing Clay's system.

Can't wait till the next one!










Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Ha... That's how I felt too!

Thanks Ian! That was a blast. My son to me later that he had a great time. The only reason went out and ate was because he insisted! Your son was great with him too. I felt terrible that I didn't get a chance to let him get a demo. I owe him big time. Make sure he knows that... Brayden loved hanging out with him too. What a great kid! Hope B turns it that way.

I'll have more to say later... Finally home and in bed. Lates!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks to you Ian for hosting this! It was great to meet some new people (finally put some faces to screen names too), learn some new stuff and listen to some great setups. It's a shame I toasted a mid just days before but the nice part is I got to audition a variety of different speakers. Now... which stuff to buy? Thanks to all that let me hear their systems. There's a few others I wanted to hear but I'll be sure to catch them the next time.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Man this was an awesome gtg! Many thanks to Ian for hosting it again! It was great meeting everyone and having the privilege demo all the systems.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

After listening to everyone's system, I've got more reference information. As the new kid on the block I've still got a lot of learning to do. If anyone wants a copy of the demo cd I had and didn't get one PM me your info.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

justgotone said:


> After listening to everyone's system, I've got more reference information. As the new kid on the block I've still got a lot of learning to do. If anyone wants a copy of the demo cd I had and didn't get one PM me your info.


I loved your selection of speakers and amps!! I really enjoyed the Armada too. I would have guessed you had been on the forum for quite a while. Thanks for giving me the seat time...my little guy said later I needed a bigger car like yours  I think it just proves what you can do when starting with a well made vehicle. I'll have to PM you...the choice of music was excellent


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Babs said:


> Great time and great group of guys. Glad to meet even more fanatics. Ian this is a great meet my friend. Got to hear some amazing cars!
> 
> Now I lay me down to sleep. Many miles in the morning under my feet.
> 
> ...


Scott!! Thanks for breaking out the iPhone RTA  I really didn't want to let anybody hear my car after I arrived. Once you ID'd those 2 issues I was super happy. Unfortunately, B passed out moments after leaving the restaurant so I couldn't really enjoy it on the way home.

I was just commenting to somebody else that my favorite part of the day was listening to everybody's demo discs. I'm glad I didn't bring any  We should start a demo disc repository or something ridiculous. Thanks again for listening and the feedback. It gave me motivation to get those pillars to a finished status ;P


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

claydo said:


> Noice, first pics up! Great time today fellas, I'm bout to snooze tho....so will have to comment tomorrow. Thanks for hosting another great meet Ian!


Clay...I can't think of anybody else who's system matches their personality so well!! It was a flat out good time talking to you or listening to your car. I was a little jealous of the output. 

It's definitely good to have a guy like you around. Sometimes we can so focused on goals that we lose that excitement your car brought to the table. I was very impressed with your demo disc too. You guys really raised the bar for me overall  I can't believe I've been doing this on my own for so long. It was great to share my passion for a thrifty approach with everybody. Now I have to final this stuff. ugh. Very motivating overall. Know what....both those Cobalts made me want to go get one. Those two were the flat out most fun installs imo.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thank you to everyone that came out! These meets are always a lot of fun, listening to other vehicles, getting feedback on your own etc. I still missed a couple demo's I wanted to get as the day just goes by..... Most importantly though, it is the people that come out that make these such a good time. 

I am already trying to figure out a date for another one in the fall. Thanks again everyone for the kind comments  I really do enjoy hosting these.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Ian thanks for your hospitality, I didn't see you when I had to leave but I had to get going made it back just in time for what I had to do.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

naiku said:


> Thank you to everyone that came out! These meets are always a lot of fun, listening to other vehicles, getting feedback on your own etc. I still missed a couple demo's I wanted to get as the day just goes by..... Most importantly though, it is the people that come out that make these such a good time.
> 
> I am already trying to figure out a date for another one in the fall. Thanks again everyone for the kind comments  I really do enjoy hosting these.


You're right...not enough time in one day for demos. I loved your trunk sub so much I started to think about how I could do that too. I've seen a lot of VW owners doing that over on vwvortex but seeing it in person really makes it come alive. I loved what you did with your car. I'm super jealous of all the TDI's I see running around. So many great approaches overall. Super glad I was finally able to make one of these.

Anyways...thanks for hosting and opening up the place to all of us. Hope B didn't torment anybody too much. I think the only pictures I have are the ones Brayden got of the tadpoles :laugh: I was awestruck with everybody's work and totally forgot ;P


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

justgotone said:


> Ian thanks for your hospitality, I didn't see you when I had to leave but I had to get going made it back just in time for what I had to do.


No problem, I am happy you were able to make it out and hope that you can come again.



I800C0LLECT said:


> You're right...not enough time in one day for demos. I loved your trunk sub so much I started to think about how I could do that too. I've seen a lot of VW owners doing that over on vwvortex but seeing it in person really makes it come alive. I loved what you did with your car. I'm super jealous of all the TDI's I see running around. So many great approaches overall. Super glad I was finally able to make one of these.
> 
> Anyways...thanks for hosting and opening up the place to all of us. Hope B didn't torment anybody too much. I think the only pictures I have are the ones Brayden got of the tadpoles :laugh: I was awestruck with everybody's work and totally forgot ;P


B was great, I am glad you brought him along and especially glad that he enjoyed himself as well.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Just got home. The ride home seemed faster than the ride up there but I'm sure it was me being tired from taking my son to the Cars 3 Tour in Charlotte earlier on Friday. But anyway I really enjoyed the drive up...especially the closer I got to Ian's house. Scenery was really nice up near Ian's. I really hate that I had/have a problem with my axels or I would have loved to have carved up those tight roads leading to Ian's. 

Ian's property was awesome. I'm definitely envious of all the land and the great scenery he has. What a great place to raise a family. 

More to post later.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you Ian for hosting a wonderful meet! Fantastic hospitality in a beautiful setting! You were so fortunate with the weather - a little humidity in the morning, but wow....overcast and upper 60's - perfect! 

It was great to meet several first timers! Correct the names if I have them wrong: Ryan, Dan, Rob, Robert, Justin, Todd, and Nick (well, first time at Ian's  ). Ben messaged me as I was driving to the restaurant - wish that knee wasn't giving you sass so you could have made it! Fantastic that we had some kids having fun.....John, Katie (sp), and Brayden.....it was good that I eventually had John as my bodyguard as the nerf bullets were aflyin'......

If anyone would like to get a copy of a meet disc that I used for demoing - just send me a quick PM...I'll be happy to give you the link to download. 

Now I'm going to bore you with a bunch of pics. 

Not too bad.....got there around 1500 - in time to finish some work. 









View out of hotel window on Friday



















Wow! Babs finally made it after an 8 hour journey.....this is what it feels like to dismount from your steel pony......and then the bow-legged walk.....










......and his reward......on the menu it said, "The Big Kahuna Burger, ("It's a tasty burger")......some probably won't get the reference....










Nice little Sportster on a trailer at Cracker Barrel










Scenery at Ian's














































One of the great aspects (for me) of this particular meet was the dogs  I love em! Ian's dog Pili (I think I got that right) and the two neighbor's dogs - one is named Mya (sp) I believe....she got yelled at quite a bit by the neighbor's boy (that had the coolest pair of fireman's boots.....pretty secure to wear those with shorts )

A Dog's Life 










Not happy....either that they couldn't play with us or that they couldn't bite us......wasn't sure about that. 










This is when the 4 year old was hollering at them.....










Apparently he has the juice!










But then Mya was back for more......










The Brasil and England Football squads were represented!










Nick brought one of those gorgeous SI BM mkV CNC basket beauties......and we had Vanna White present to show it off 





































Vanna White......a blurry VW......










Ryan getting some very helpful instruction from Scott on REW



















Now.....The Cars......

Kelly's amazing FRS


















































































"Hi, my name is Jason......and I have wheel envy"....."Hi Jason!".......





























Ryan's sweet Camry - beautiful car bro! You have such a good start on that system - love your approach...incremental, learning as you go!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

John....getting reloaded......representing the Junkies!










Beastly truck on the hill










Beastly dude with all of his stuff.....(and of course.....the sweet tea!).










Scott....making it happen in the FJ......."My voice *should* appear on the left side of your stage......" 










And the beautiful (all new) FJ install......









































































This is a phenomenal amp rack - you and Greggers did an incredible job with it!




























Well...that is all of my pics - there are several others that I didn't get pics of, and a couple I didn't get demos in  We have the Fall to look forward to


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I hate that I couldn't make it, looks like you guys had an awesome turnout. Thanks for the great pics.


...and the Junkies love


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Great pics Jason! Vanna White done went and got ugly.......lmao.Thanks to everyone as I had a great time yesterday......Ian, your place is so perfect for these meets, I really hope you enjoy them as much as I do! Your kids were awesome as usual, and did a wonderful job entertaining the other "younger" guests as well, bet you're a proud papa, lol. The eats were great, the company was great, and the weather was perfect! Loads of new faces showed up, here's hoping everybody enjoyed themselves enough for a return trip to the next one! Of course it was awesome seeing all my buds I've grown to know so well from Jason's meets as well.......I've got a ton of pics to sort, so I'd better get on that, I'll be back in a lol bit (hopefully) to post some up!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh, and big thanks to Nick for the meal, mighty nice of you friend! Also a shout out to "just got one" ugh.....I'm horrible with names, sorry dood, for the excellent musical selections I played coming back down over the mountains today, the pioneer still gets a lil wonky with em at times, no idea why, but good stuff fo sho! I have to agree with Robert when he stated you seemed more like a diyma veteran than a new guy, as you're obviously not new at this! Oh and speaking of Robert......thanks for the beer my friend, was a pleasure meeting you and your son!


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Lol, I'm Robert too, glad you liked the cd, I really am new to car audio Sq and all the stuff that goes with it, I have an ear for music though, I've been dj'ing over 30 years, played in concert band all through high school, and I've always been sort of a stereo junkie. I'm looking forward to the next one and hoping I'll be able to make it with my truck sounding better. And I'll make sure to put together another demo disc with different tunes. I think your player was just being finicky that disc played ok in my buddy's truck. Oh, here's some pics of my dj stuff.

Now I'm sitting in my truck as I type this, stereo is off and about every 30 seconds or so I hear a little pop coming through the speakers. 

Any takers on what could be the culprit (helix DSP.2 and director)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

damn bill, nice upgrade on the speakers!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

justgotone said:


> Now I'm sitting in my truck as I type this, stereo is off and about every 30 seconds or so I hear a little pop coming through the speakers.
> 
> Any takers on what could be the culprit (helix DSP.2 and director)


Sorry bout that Robert! Hmmm, popping with the stereo powered down? I'd say nothing would pass through the amps with them off......so my guess would be an amp.....

Oh, and nice DJ setup....djs are lucky, they get invites to all the parties!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> damn bill, nice upgrade on the speakers!


Talk about gorgeous too! That was just beautiful work. Jason's too. Ridiculously nice. I couldn't imagine having that hardware and level of install... Kind of awe struck

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

justgotone said:


> Lol, I'm Robert too, glad you liked the cd, I really am new to car audio Sq and all the stuff that goes with it, I have an ear for music though, I've been dj'ing over 30 years, played in concert band all through high school, and I've always been sort of a stereo junkie. I'm looking forward to the next one and hoping I'll be able to make it with my truck sounding better. And I'll make sure to put together another demo disc with different tunes. I think your player was just being finicky that disc played ok in my buddy's truck. Oh, here's some pics of my dj stuff.
> 
> Now I'm sitting in my truck as I type this, stereo is off and about every 30 seconds or so I hear a little pop coming through the speakers.
> 
> Any takers on what could be the culprit (helix DSP.2 and director)


Loose connection on the wire that goes between the director and DSP. People have had to devise a means to hold it secure it as it has been reported to be a problem, (I've read)


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking at all those pics made me want to be there. Ian, nice place ya got there. 

System is apart and is going through a few changes. ( New Mid-bass enclosures just finished re-building a few days ago and then found out that they need to be re-designed and rebuilt, for a third time, lol )

Just installed McIntosh Amp on the mid ranges ....


15 hours of tuning will do a system good. Much more easy on the ears, now. 


Maybe if you have another in the Fall, I might be able to make it to that one.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Pics are on upload.....lol, I may get some posted tonight......it seems like I took a lot more than what I have, always the case. Looking at the "Vanna" pictures and I realized that when the machined sub was out, my camera wasnt.....boooo! I'm glad you lugged that beautiful piece up there Nick, it was truly drool worthy......I'm glad to report the actual "feasably" priced prototype mounted in your trunk was a performer, and I think it will build on the mkiv's solid legacy. That demo was impressive, with the mark v and the new mid working beautifully together. Subsonic response and small box come together yet again with the newest bm.........oh, and the tune is coming together nicely!

Like I mentioned earlier, now in a little more detail, it was a hoot meeting the guys I didn't know, and get some new demos in the two Robert's rides. Thoroughly enjoyed my seat time in the armada, a well put together scanspeak front end in that thing, nice job! Robert no. 2 added another enjoyable ms8 car to my list, I like what you've got going on with the frogs, and that 10 is very beefy! I'm glad you got motivated to explore the upper limits of that thing, cos she will rock. Todd came out, and I finally got to demo another cobalt with a system! His being a coupe, mine a sedan, the proportions were a lil off, but still familiar....lol. Hate your mid is giving up on ya, would've liked to hear what it can really do, that ib 15 has some depth to it.......Ryan's toyota had a simple, yet fantastic basic setup in it, and I was surprised during my demo when he informed me of how it's was all running, because it sounded much more advanced to me....lol, love those jl midbass......I think a nice sub would add a lot of excitement to an allready solid setup! While I had met Kelly before, I believe this was my first demo in his lil turbo'd scion......it didn't disappoint, and I enjoyed the demo! Dan and Justin, I enjoyed hanging out and talking with you guys, and can't wait to hear what yall put together in both of your upcoming instals! 

Then there was the usual suspects! I'm glad Scott took the long ride up on his sweet bike to take part in the festivities, looked like you stayed busy sharing tuning knowlege all day, always great to see ya, and hope you stayed dry on your way home! Jasons brz was sporting a great new tune, no doubt assisted by those sexy new tweets! I enjoyed your Playlist (always a treat) and my time in the the subi, glad you made it out. I hadn't heard Eric's hyundai in a while, and that new sub setup is over the top man......lived it especially with the bass enhanced music, nice innards massage...lol, I also still love your car pc setup...like I told you one of the smoothest examples I've ever seen. Bill and Ian, I missed demos of both of your rides, dammit, and I hope to remedy that in the not to distant future. Ian's suitcase sub impressed the hell out of me last meet, and I wanted to check your progress.....and Bill of course was sporting a damn near all new setup, with crazy ammounts of power, that I should've gotten in, even if the tune wasn't finished! I didn't even get to pin yer ears back Bill, where were ya all day? So thanks for the great day Ian, super fun event!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, now I've got a little more time to type a reply...

First, thanks to everyone who asked to sit in my Jetta. It was, is, and always will be completely open for demos at all times. I really enjoyed showing what the system is capable of with only the TM65 mkII's and M25's playing. Hotel California, 24 Karat Magic, Eye Of The Beholder, and the Slap Bass track were my favorites to hit people with. 

Everyone's car/vehicle sounded really nice. No "bad" sounding systems that I heard. Ian's Audi was really cool with the fake suit case in the rear and the fourteen-way front stage.  Just kidding, but all joking aside I think it was a 4 way setup up front plus the sub. Jason's BRZ sounded fantastic as usual. Clay's demo was epic in both clarity and sheer volume and those dash "pods" look like something out of the movie "Alien", haha. 

I'll upload some pics in a few minutes...

PS: Dan honestly, literally, brought shrimp cocktail for us! Truly epic and a first for me at any GTG! :2thumbsup:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh and Ben, you were missed brother! Hate your knee kept ya home for this, hopefully next time. Frank, your ears must've been burning too, cos you were discussed more than once, hope ya simply couldn't make it, and nothings wrong!

SkizeR and hra......yall did miss a good one!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh yes, the shrimp was dope.....thanks Dan!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Omg... The shrimp excellent. And Todd's zero processor Cobalt was fantastic too! The IB was a very nice touch. I had always wanted to hear the PPI drivers and they didn't let me down. The Cobalts need to make every get together  

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Dan is an awesome dude btw. I can't wait to hear a finished bmw 750. I don't know why I never thought of going down that road

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks highres, I'll check connections to make sure, it's definitely a new issue.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

First of the cars to arrive:










Ian's awesome suitcase subwoofer:










A few cars at dinner:










Clay's awesome alien-like dash pods:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh my god......I should've wiped down the interior......lmao.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

claydo said:


> SkizeR and hra......yall did miss a good one!


stop rubbing it in! had my own small "GTG" with another forum member dropping his new car off


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool tail light!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok.....there's my jumbled mess of pics....lol.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Omg... The shrimp excellent. And Todd's zero processor Cobalt was fantastic too! The IB was a very nice touch. I had always wanted to hear the PPI drivers and they didn't let me down. The Cobalts need to make every get together


Thanks! I won't make EVERY one but I'll most likely be at THIS one again. But next time with a fully functional system... hopefully. About 30 minutes into my troubleshooting this morning, with all speakers working perfectly, I finally got the dreaded crackle. Turns out it was the driver's side tweeter, NOT the mid. So that's at least good news since I think I discussed with someone about trying out the Dayton AMTs because they come in angle-mount pods. I want to try to mount them closer to the mids to avoid the reflections off the instrument cluster.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

What an awesome day! Great to see and hear all the great systems and spend time with a bunch of excellent people. 

Thanks again to Ian and family for hosting at you're beautiful homestead. You have inspired me to maybe do the same in the future. And thanks for sharing the demo music with me.

Scott, thank you for the crash course in using REW and spending time explaining things and making those minor tweaks to my humble system... I was really enjoying the new found imaging in my car on the drive home. And I look forward to taking it to the next level.

Jason, was great to meet you. When you first asked to demo my car, I was thinking in my head "This is gonna be embarrassing"... but you gave me encouraging feedback and guidance and I am grateful. Your car is an inspiration.

Robert's Armada was a treat and I really enjoyed your music selections. Thank you so much for the demo disk... it literally made the 5.5hr drive home seem like half that, such a fun selection to listen too and really revealed what the ZR800s are capable of running w/o highpass... gave them the workout they needed and my mirrors seem to take less effort to adjust now... lol. I can't wait to hear it again on the way to work tomorrow.

Eric's Hyundai was a lot of fun too... innerds massage for sure. Great feedback and discussion when listening to my car too.

Robert #2's Jetta just baffled me... how you can have an image high above the dash without any drivers above your ankles or on axis... mind blown.

Thanks Clay for your demo and guidance. My ears are still ringing but I was so worth it! You gave me some food for thought on future plans for my car.

So nice to meet the rest of you and I wish I had time to demo more cars... The day just went so fast. But it was great sharing the day with you guys and can't wait to do it again!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for posting the pictures!! 

So..... who is missing a camping chair? Found one in the yard on Sunday morning, it's in a blue bag with "MAC Sports" on it, let me know if you want me to mail it to you, or just come pick it up at the fall meet.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup, thanks Jason, Clay, and Nick for the photos. 

Looks like a great time and such a lovely venue!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics y'all. I love the landscape in VA and if a Fall meet happens I'll try to make it. 14.5 hours from the Little Rock area HOLY POOP BATMAN! Looks like a great time. Great group of people it looks like. Looks like Scott has quite the road bike there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

justgotone said:


> Now I'm sitting in my truck as I type this, stereo is off and about every 30 seconds or so I hear a little pop coming through the speakers.
> 
> Any takers on what could be the culprit (helix DSP.2 and director)



The helix has a muting feature built in where if it doesn't detect signal it'll turn the remote output off. It's called the "Power Save Mode". You can find info about it in the manual but here's the blurb:


> Power Save Mode The Power Save Mode is incorporated in the basic setup. It allows to significantly reduce the power consumption of the amplifiers that are connected to the HELIX DSP.2 once there’s no input signal present for more than 60 seconds. Please note that in many up-to-date cars with “CAN” or any other internal bus structures it may happen that the radio remains “invisibly” turned on for up to 45 min. even after locking and leaving the car! Once the “Power Save Mode“ is active the remote output and therefore the connected amplifiers will be turned off. The
> HELIX DSP.2 will reactivate the remote output within a second if a music signal is applied. It is possible to either modify the turn-off time of 60 sec. or completely deactivate the “Power Save Mode” via the DSP PC-Tool software.



The problem you have may be two fold: the signal is no longer present so the helix is shutting down the remote output and when that happens your amps turn off. If you have a bad ground somewhere (or something of the like) then you may be experiencing good ol' turn on/off pop.



I don't know all the details of your problem. Just tossing it out there as a potential culprit.




Also, not sure if this applies to you but it's something mentioned in the manual a few times:


> Important: Never use a different signal than the remote output of the DSP to activate connected amplifiers!
> 
> 
> Never directly control the external amps by a signal from the ignition switch of your car!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Kept waiting for Higgins to walk out and say "Zeus! Apollo! Attack!"


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Now those are what you call, " stay off my lawn " dogs lol.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check into the settings later today.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

That would be me that left the chair, no need to mail it, I'll get it on the next trip in the fall.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

justgotone said:


> Now I'm sitting in my truck as I type this, stereo is off and about every 30 seconds or so I hear a little pop coming through the speakers.
> 
> Any takers on what could be the culprit (helix DSP.2 and director)


If you are getting a pop through your speakers, then your amp(s) are likely still on which means your dsp is likely still on. Check the power lights on the amps and dsp when you shut off the car. It typically takes anywhere from 5-20 seconds for the director to power off and dsp to shut off. If you still have the dsp and amps powered on after a minute or so, then something else is going on with the wiring of your DSP- OR you are using signal sensing/high level inputs.

What is your source unit and how do you have the dsp wired currently?
How do you have the DSP wired currently


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> stop rubbing it in! had my own small "GTG" with another forum member dropping his new car off



BTW- I like the new business name and logo. Nice job bro


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm on my phone and it won't let me edit the post today for some reason, but all amps remote in is controlled by the Helix remote out. I've got to go over my ground connections anyway, but she if you guys heard it when listening but there is a ground loop I can't seem to get rid of, it's very faint but it's there. Could be part of the problem, and now that I'm thinking about it didn't have the issue with the pop until I installed the Alpine amp for to power the tweets. I'll just go over all connections and check settings. Will report back what I come up with. (had been thinking about doing a complete rewire anyway because of the ground loop, it comes and goes, drives me crazy, lol)


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

High level inputs directly from the hu


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

What is wired to the dsp remote IN ?
What is your source unit? If it is a stock unit, how are you supplying the signal to the dsp?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

justgotone said:


> That would be me that left the chair, no need to mail it, I'll get it on the next trip in the fall.


Sounds good


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Front output of hu to dsp high level inputs, the remote out from the DSP to all three amps, not using remote in for the helix at because of the signal sensing (correct?)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> BTW- I like the new business name and logo. Nice job bro


Thanks!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Babs said:


> Kept waiting for Higgins to walk out and say "Zeus! Apollo! Attack!"


I respect a dog that knows exactly where the attack zone is and isn't


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

justgotone said:


> Front output of hu to dsp high level inputs, the remote out from the DSP to all three amps, not using remote in for the helix at because of the signal sensing (correct?)



That's the way it *should* work, yes. But it sounds like you are still getting signal from the HU to the dsp even after you shut it off so you may want to consider wiring an accessory ignition lead to the dsp instead to be used as the "remote in" and not use signal sensing.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> That's the way it *should* work, yes. But it sounds like you are still getting signal from the HU to the dsp even after you shut it off so you may want to consider wiring an accessory ignition lead to the dsp instead to be used as the "remote in" and not use signal sensing.


I don't have a Helix but this is how I did it. Cig lighter style outlet back in the cargo area. Factory units can be strange to say the least.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

I do have an ignition lead already wired and capped off back there that I used when I had fans running to keep that hot running 5 channel cadence amp cool. It was what I first installed when I got the truck a few years back, I've progressed a bit since then, lol.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

justgotone said:


> I do have an ignition lead already wired and capped off back there that I used when I had fans running to keep that hot running 5 channel cadence amp cool. It was what I first installed when I got the truck a few years back, I've progressed a bit since then, lol.


Sweet, makes that easier. Just check BEFORE you rewire anything to verify and let us know- Are the lights on the dsp/amps on when you hear this noise?


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Will check when I get home (honey do list) about 20 minutes or less


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

It must be a grounding issue. I changed the ground setting on the helix to 200 ohms, took care of the pop. What does happen when I turn on the truck initially everything powers up including the amps, and after about 45 seconds the amps power down, helix maintains power. No pops.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry, with the stereo off


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's a question for you guys that heard my system: I also wanted to upgrade my subs, I was initially thinking about a scan product - ScanSpeak Silver Series 30W-4558T06 12" Aluminum Cone Subwoofer to keep all the drivers the same then my good friend Leonard told me about audio frog Gb series. Not sure which direction to go. Any thoughts? About to get a nap before work, I'll check in later. Thanks everyone who chipped to help me troubleshoot my popping issue.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I really like the Audiofrog subs. You heard mine, right? That's the 10"

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Both brands are great. 

Just comes down to enclosure requirements and output capability vs what you want. Might need to model them to get a good comparison.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I really like the Audiofrog subs. You heard mine, right? That's the 10"
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


yeah, I did like how that sub sounded! Thanks


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

ErinH said:


> Both brands are great.
> 
> Just comes down to enclosure requirements and output capability vs what you want. Might need to model them to get a good comparison.



The decision is made.....Gonna go with the AudioFrog GB12D4, 

Nominal Impedance: 2 or 8 ohms
RMS Power Handling: 500 W
Peak Power Handling: 1500 W
Frequency Response (-3 dB): 22 Hz – 180 kHz
Sensitivity (2.83 V/1 M): 92 dB (2 Ω configuration)
Recommended Amplifier Power Range: 100 W – 1000 W

My Amp Specs (US Acoustics - Mike)
RMS per channel at 4 Ohms 375 x 1 CH
RMS per channel at 2 Ohms 750 x 1 CH
RMS Mono at 1 Ohm 1500 x 1 CH
Low Pass, 24dB/Octave 10Hz - 150Hz
FREQUENCY RESPONSE 10Hz - 150Hz +/- 0.5dB

The power is there

What I figure I may have to do is get a box fabricated, I'm not sure that my current box will suffice each chamber is 1.65cu ft tuned to 40hz.

I'm not opposed to making my own with a little help. Please feel free to chime in. 

Thanks

And this may be posted in the wrong place (I hope the administrative gods will forgive me)


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

justgotone said:


> What I figure I may have to do is get a box fabricated, I'm not sure that my current box will suffice each chamber is 1.65cu ft tuned to 40hz.)


Why is it you want to upgrade subs? Don't get me wrong, after hearing that AF 10 this weekend I was also VERY impressed with it. But I think in the quote above might be part of your "problem"... and this is just my opinion so take it as such. My personal opinion is that 40Hz is tuned too high. I prefer in the low 30s. If I remember correctly, Crackinheadz's subs were tuned to 32-33Hz? Those Rockfords you have (I forget which series you have) are very capable speakers. If you desire more bottom end the lower tuning will definitely help. Again, I don't think going Audio Frog is a bad idea, that 10 sounded wonderful, so I can imagine the 12s won't disappoint. You also have very capable woofers in the doors to handle midbass... Spend your $$ on a custom box, tune those Rockfords lower, give them a bit more airspace (if you can) and enjoy.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Todd, I have the Prime series R2-D4 12's, 
power range: 50-250 watts RMS (500 watts peak power)
frequency response: 43-250
sensitivity: 89 dB

sealed box volume: 1.02 cubic feet
ported box volume: 1.79 cubic feet

I didn't do good enough research when I bought the box they are in (my ignorance) anyhoo, I got them to sound decent enough. My plan was to upgrade all the drivers, at the time I got them they were in the price range I could afford. Since I got a blessing that will allow me to upgrade I gotta go for it while I can. 

The next 2 things to consider is to go sealed or ported. If I go sealed, I can sell the rockford's and the box and recoup some of what I'll spend. The other would be to buy a prefab or custom built box, or try making my own, which I'm sure I can handle.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Do you have time to put together a better-suited enclosure for the Rockford subs? MDF is cheap, you clearly have the skill to put together an enclosure. For $25 worth and some time I would try that before buying new subs. 

My MB Quart PWD-254 sounded OK in a 0.5cf sealed enclosure, putting it in a well designed ported enclosure made a world of difference.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

All good advise guys, thanks, and I know they are capable but once I started upgrading drivers they were on the list as well, I just hadn't made up my mind with what.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I know that feeling when you want what you want lol.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Coppertone, when you are locked and loaded, as McFadden and Whitehead sang - Ain't no stopping us now, lol. 

I did get a chance to check connections and found that one of the input wires on the helix had worked its way loose (don't know how, but they are all tight now)


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Can't wait until the next meet. Hopefully I will have something to demo by then.

There were also some systems that I missed out on, but hopefully will be able to have a listen next time.

Thanks again all, it was a blast. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hopefully my knee replacement will be done by then, and I will have a new vehicle to use as my SQ one.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Who remembers these from back in the day? A friend of mine stopped by and had this monster paint in the back of his mini van


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

justgotone said:


> Who remembers these from back in the day? A friend of mine stopped by and had this monster paint in the back of his mini van



Lol, I actually ran the 10" version of this same mtx box in the back seat of an 88 hyundai excel.....100 wpc pioneer amp, alpine deck, and a planet audio (I think) graphic eq.....it rocked pretty hard......well, kinda, but not really......it did make a lot of noise, and smoked the typical by nine of the day......


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

He had it rocking pretty good, he's one of the guys who when he listens to my truck is always saying "you need to turn up the bass" no idea about SQ, good guy though that I've known for a long time.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Weightless said:


> Can't wait until the next meet.


Trying to figure out a date, will likely be either 9/16, 9/23, 9/30, 10/7 or 10/21. As soon as I decide when I will start a new thread.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds great to me as I'm trying to have my surgery done in June to give myself some healing time.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Playlist for the Cd (I was being lazy with it, my bad) I'll make sure to embed the titles and artists on the next one. 

1. Cut The Cake - Jeff Golub 
2. If i ever lose this heaven - Jeff Golub 
3. You had me from hello - Kenny Chesney
4. Always be my baby - Mariah Carey 
5. Summer Wind - Chillaxing Jazz Kollection
6. Groovin' You - Randy Muller
7. Home - Stephanie Mills
8. Love Don't Live Here Anymore - Kim Waters
9. Retroactive - Alan Hewitt
10. Race The Moon - Four80East 
11. Highest Wish - Bill Ortiz 
12. Tommy Boy Megamix - Afrika Bambaataa
13. Closer (Gus Major Remix) The Chainsmokers
14. I'll Write A Song For You - Earth, Wind & Fire
15. Forest Echoes (The Conclusion) - Paul Hardcastle


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Sounds great to me as I'm trying to have my surgery done in June to give myself some healing time.


I'll be looking forward to it, hopefully I won't have to rush home for anything. Will come up with another fun demo disc.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

naiku said:


> Trying to figure out a date, will likely be either 9/16, 9/23, 9/30, 10/7 or 10/21. As soon as I decide when I will start a new thread.


If you want the least chance of rain, 9/23, 9/30 or 10/21 are your best choices.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

October is the best time of year in VA  

That drive.... :sunny:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

crackinhedz said:


> October is the best time of year in VA
> 
> That drive.... :sunny:


True, you just have to dodge all the people heading up onto Skyline Drive at that time of year! The traffic backs up all the way out of town past KFC at times.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I think 9/23 is the VA MECA state finals weekend.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

justgotone said:


> What I figure I may have to do is get a box fabricated, I'm not sure that my current box will suffice each chamber is 1.65cu ft tuned to 40hz.
> 
> I'm not opposed to making my own with a little help. Please feel free to chime in.
> 
> Thanks



What you may want to consider is to simply seal off the ports and make this a sealed box. The gb12's will play very well in that airspace sealed. I ran mine in about 1.5 cubes sealed each and they were very impressive. That solves the problem of needing to sell and/or fabricate new boxes.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> I think 9/23 is the VA MECA state finals weekend.


Yep, just checked and that is in Lorton on the 23rd. Hmmm have to give it some thought, not sure many people will want to attend something on the 23rd and then again on the 30th. Similar to October, finals are 14th and so I am not sure if the 21st October will work out. The 28th October is not going to work as it is my wife's birthday on the 29th and after that the weather really starts to be a big factor.

Might just shoot for the 30th September and hope for the best!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm leaving for Las Vegas October 1st so September works for me.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> What you may want to consider is to simply seal off the ports and make this a sealed box. The gb12's will play very well in that airspace sealed. I ran mine in about 1.5 cubes sealed each and they were very impressive. That solves the problem of needing to sell and/or fabricate new boxes.


Already have a buyer lined up to buy the box with the subs, as soon as I mentioned getting the gb's, he was like I'll take them if you are getting rid of them. lol


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Per request from Ian, I'm closing this thread since the time has come and gone. Check his latest GTG thread for the Fall here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...5057-va-md-wv-pa-etc-fall-meet-sept-30th.html


----------

